# chain link and wood fence installer



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

My parents bought a house on the West side of Pensacola and need a Wood privacy fence and a chain link fence put up. Does anyone on the forum do this for a living or know of someone that does good work at a fair price? If so, please PM me, they would like to get some estimates soon.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

PM Sent.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fence*

Have you already got the fence taken care of if not give me a call and ill give ya a quote 

Jeff Gerner 
One of a kind Fences







JEC said:


> My parents bought a house on the West side of Pensacola and need a Wood privacy fence and a chain link fence put up. Does anyone on the forum do this for a living or know of someone that does good work at a fair price? If so, please PM me, they would like to get some estimates soon.


----------

